# Another blond joke



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Blonde & eyeglasses

A blonde went to the eye doctor to have her eyes checked for glasses. The
doctor directed her to read lines of letters with the left eye while
covering the right eye.

She was so mixed up on which eye was which that the eye doctor in disgust
took a paper sack, cut out a hole to see through with one eye, put it on her
head to cover up the appropriate eye, and asked her to read the letters
again.

As he did so, he noticed tears dripping from the bottom of the paper bag.
"Look," said the doctor, "there's no need to get so upset about needing
glasses."

"I know," she cried, but I had my heart set on wire frames."


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

